# Feeding reed canary grass???



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's supposed to be a decent quality hay, as long as you maintain it correctly.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Reed Canary grass in the northeast MUST be cut for hay before June 1. Once it heads out and the heads turn white/light brown, it has little value (and some animals won't even eat it). To have really good feed value it should be cut before the heads emerge. 

This can be difficult since Reed Canary grass tends to grow in wet areas and early in the season those areas may be too wet to get a tractor on to harvest it.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Elana I showed him your post and a few others I'd found recently and now he's mixing what he throws the horses.


----------

